# PM1127-VF - more dimension info



## gheumann (Apr 6, 2014)

Why was the OP's thread closed? I don't know. But I do know that I just had to pull my 1127VF away from the wall and I can tell you my previous advice wasn't accurate. The chip tray is NOT the rearmost point. That point is shared by the rear of the gear/pulley cover, and the rear of the splash guard - both of which are 3" further back than the rear of the chip tray.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure why both of those threads were closed....I have asked that question amongst the Staff.


----------



## LDM117 (Apr 7, 2014)

gheumann said:


> Why was the OP's thread closed? I don't know. But I do know that I just had to pull my 1127VF away from the wall and I can tell you my previous advice wasn't accurate. The chip tray is NOT the rearmost point. That point is shared by the rear of the gear/pulley cover, and the rear of the splash guard - both of which are 3" further back than the rear of the chip tray.



I closed the previous thread based on your previous information and a drawing that I found in the instruction manual. I am very tight for depth front to back as the lathe will have to sit on a sidewall in my garage and if it is too deep then I will hit it when pulling my truck into the garage. If the rear of the gear cover is the same plane as the chip tray it might still work. Would you mind measuring the distance from the back [back wall] to the front most carriage handle position and let me know. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP. LDM117


----------



## gheumann (Apr 7, 2014)

LDM117 said:


> Would you mind measuring the distance from the back [back wall] to the front most carriage handle position and let me know. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP. LDM117



That would be 24 3/4".

/GH


----------



## LDM117 (Apr 8, 2014)

THANKS FOR THE NEW MEASUREMENT. That is at the limit of my possibilities. If someone else would measure the depth from the rear wall to the front of the carridge handle or chip tray or whatever is the farthest forward, I would appreciate it just to be sure. THANKS


----------



## gheumann (Apr 8, 2014)

What. You don't trust a machinist to make a measurement? I just double checked. It is 24 3/4" +/- 1/16"

The gear guard is the rearmost bit. The upper, rear-projecting "valley" in the splash guard runs across the rest of the width and is 1/8" further forward (away from the wall.) The cross slide handle protrudes slightly farther than the carriage feed handle. If you're down to an inch or something, you could make shorter handles for both.

I think you ought to plan to leave at least 1/2" clearance from rear of the lathe to your wall to allow for vibration. A few inches would be better to allow for your lamp cord, etc. 

Cheers!

/Greg 
http://www.BlowsMeAway.com


----------



## LDM117 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have received other calls that indicate the data sheet spec of 27.5 inches is accurate in the event anyone else needs to worry about machine depth. Machines must have been shipped with different back splash configurations.


----------

